# Отчего могут быть синяки на позвоночнике?



## Tanyshenka (30 Май 2011)

скажите пожалуйста от чего могут быть синяки на позвоночнике? ни с того ни с всего на позвоночнике вылезли синяки и он очень болит


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Май 2011)

Сдайте общий анализ крови и проконсультируйтесь терапевта. А на других частях тела нет синяков возникающих без видимых причин, только на позвоночнике?


----------



## Tanyshenka (31 Май 2011)

синяки на позвоночнике только в районе поясницы, а так больше нигде их нет


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Май 2011)

Tanyshenka написал(а):


> синяки на позвоночнике только в районе поясницы, а так больше нигде их нет


и причины для их появления нет? Странно...
Как вариант, вы качались на спине с поджатыми к животу ногами?


----------



## Енотик (31 Май 2011)

А может действие аппликатора...


----------

